# 'not responding' problem when trying to export from raw to jpg using lr cc



## philkvt (Aug 20, 2015)

"NOT RESPONDING" PROBLEM WHEN TRYING TO EXPORT

For the past several days, each time I try to export a file from LR CC after I have completed post using the Develop mode, the program hangs up (Not Responding) with the statement ‘Export 1 file’ frozen in the upper left hand area of the LR window. There is no ‘processing white bar’ accompanying the ‘Export 1 file’ statement. 

The only way I can get the image processed is to close LR and then reopen and repeat the selection of the image, Develop activity, and then to initiate another Export procedure.

I’m using RAW files from both Canon and Olympus cameras and exporting them as a JPG, using a Windows 8.1 desktop machine running 64-bit with Intel i7-4770 CPU/3.40GHz and 24gb RAM and LR CC 2015.1.1.

I’ve had LR CC installed and running with no problems for a couple months but just started to see this problem. I have recently updated several CC apps but otherwise no new programs installed.

Any suggestions?



Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2015)

So if you just try to export without first using Develop, does it export ok?  Does the problem always follow using Develop?  What graphics card do you have?


----------



## philkvt (Aug 21, 2015)

I have done further testing with my LR CC and there is no problem generating JPG and TIF files if I export from the Library mode. 

I've tested using RAW image files from three different cameras drawn from several years: Sony A7R, Olympus E-M1, and Olympus E-PL5.

But every time I go to Develop mode and then return to Library mode (whether or not I have done any adjustments in Develop mode--even when the only thing I did was switch from Library to Develop then back to Library, LR CC goes into the Not Responding state and freezes when I try to export to either TIF of JPG output.

Also, the app LR CC sometimes freezes into 'Not Responding' mode if I even switch from Library to Develop mode.

My graphics card is:  AMD Radeon 2GB R9 270


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 21, 2015)

Suggest you uncheck the Graphics option in Preferences>Performance tab until AMD fix their drivers. There's a possible workaround that Victoria has referenced in this blog post, but don't be put off by the Windows 10 reference, the AMD graphics card issue is more general.


----------



## philkvt (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks, Victoria and Jim, for your very helpful suggestions. I think I have solved my problem.

I was unable to uncheck the Graphics Option because LR CC kept freezing. But I did pursue an alternative--and somewhat related to --he approach using the AMD Catalyst Control Center. The "Center" was not on my system but I went to Dell and ran an analysis of my drivers and Dell recommended that I download several drivers, including an update BIOS and the AMD Catalyst Control Center. I did so and, have installed them, I went to the AMD Catalyst Control Center and followed your suggestions. In "Frame Rate Control" I enabled "Always Off" in Wait for Vertical Refresh and enabled "Off" in OpenGL Triple Buffering. The updated BIOS and the reconfiguration of the Frame Rate Control Options seemed to solve my problems.

My copy of LR CC seems to work perfectly now using Develop to generate both TIF and JPG output from RAW files.

Thank you both for your very responsive and useful help.

      Best regards      - Phil


----------

